# Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 1, 2010)

*Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

Do you like the Russian language? Are you interested in Russia, the Soviet Union, or the Russian Empire? If so, this is the club for you~

If people want, this could be expanded to become a general 'Slavic Interests' club for those want to include the ex-Soviet republics like Ukraine and Belarus.

If you're learning Russian (or any Slavic language), this is a place you can go to for links and such to help you in your learning. I have a giant compendium of links for Russian grammar, audio, native materials, etc. that I'm certain could be useful to others. I'll edit this post later to include my materials and things that I used.

Members:
...
Vladimir Pytin's LJ
L'il Dawgie
Lorem Ipsum
Mike the Foxhog
Dewgong
Regigigas
Little Blueberry Bomb


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

Join please.

I'd love to learn Russian but don't have the time/resources right now to get lessons, sigh :c all I know so-far is the Cyrillic alphabet, which is kind of sad.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

Joining~
The Russian language, as well as their history and culture, is something I've grown rather interested in, and I'd love to pick some of it up. I don't really have any resources.. period, at my disposal at the moment, so any I can get would be great. I don't know the alphabet yet, so I don't really have a foundation, so any reputable resources would be of great help~


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

My stepdad has the alphabet on his site but unfortunately it is in Dutch. You still get a basic idea even if you don't speak the language but er :c


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

Haha.. well I do have a basic understanding of Dutch as it stands, so I should be able to work it out. But I'm having some trouble with that document.. I tried opening it with 4 different word processors, and get all the same gibberish.. I know I have Cyrillic on my computer, but tweaking all the encoding and such I can doesn't seem to help any.. I'm a bit lost.
It turns out like this, by the way:



> %PDF-1.2
> %вгПУ
> 3 0 obj
> <<
> ...


...And so on for 82 pages. Fairly standard for an incompatible processor, but I figured MSWord would be okay.. so I don't know if you have any ideas, or alternately an online source? >:


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

Russian alphabet can be found at this site. Russian lessons.net is where I got my foundation in Russian grammar, which is pretty sound IMO. 

Master Russian is a pretty complete reference.

Alphadictionary is pretty awesome.

For getting a good accent, learning IPA and studying this page is a good bet.

I have some more advanced resources if anyone ever needs them (they're things like webcasts, Russian news with Russian audio, etc). I could possibly give a lesson on the Cyrillic alphabet as well; it's pretty easy to learn (definitely the easiest part of Russian).


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*



L'il Dwagie said:


> Haha.. well I do have a basic understanding of Dutch as it stands, so I should be able to work it out. But I'm having some trouble with that document.. I tried opening it with 4 different word processors, and get all the same gibberish.. I know I have Cyrillic on my computer, but tweaking all the encoding and such I can doesn't seem to help any.. I'm a bit lost.
> It turns out like this, by the way:
> 
> 
> ...


Really? It works for me, and I'm very much a computer-noob so I can't really tell you what to do hnng :c ... posted some good sources (thanks a lot btw, bookmarking them now and will check them out after the next two hell weeks are over. Exam in the morning and theatre at night ;_; ) but in case anyone's still interested: http://www.lecomtech.nl/ and just click on the Ukrainian flag at the bottom. If it still doesn't work then forget my shameful attempts at helping.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

I've been learning Russian for a year and a half now, and it's bloody difficult. Believe me, if you want to learn it, be committed. I've procrastinated about it for a few months now, and I've completely forgotten the dative case and adjectival endings. But I'll still join this group.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

Having just returned from Russia with a love of the country, a desire to learn the language someday and a knowledge of most of the Cyrillic alphabet, I would like to join please.

Currently I can only say "please", "thank you", "goodbye", "good morning", "sorry", "bank", "bar", restaurant", "coffee", "yes", "no", "grandmother" and "girl", but I'll catch up.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

sorry for bump, but...
i would love to learn russian at some point in my life, but i don't have enough time, and i don't think i can do it right now. i do know the cyrillic alphabet though, and a couple simple words.
also, aah this is pretty much the greatest thing ever... http://www.livelaughlovelearn.com/gloss/


----------



## Greed (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

I SO JOIN!!!!!! USSR FOR LIFE!!!!!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

USSR =/= Russia


----------



## Shiny Grimer (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

Yo, b-b-b-bump!

I've started studying Russian after a hiatus to focus on French. It's going great so far; I know something like 270 words (and that number is definitely higher; those are just the ones I've counted). I hope to get to something like 1000 by the end of the summer. I've been listening to a lot of song lyrics (pop music is pretty easy to decipher, isn't it? though Russian pop seems to favor the melodic minor) and understanding them. As always, vocabulary remains my biggest enemy.

Also, I find Russian grammar pretty easy to tell you the truth. Remembering the cases is just a question of doing exercises and drills over and over. Perfective/imperfective isn't that big a deal. I admit to hating verbs of motion... however, I haven't seen anything in Russian that's totally stumped me (as opposed to languages like Arabic where I'm just like "what?"). 

So, to everyone else here learning/dabbling in Russian, how's your progress going?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

Я хочу перезагружать эта резьба!

I've restarted my learning of Russian, and am finding it a lot easier now I'm actually concentrating on it. It's a wonderful, wonderful language to learn!


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

Bit of a bump here, but I've been picking up learning again recently. I've pretty much got the alphabet down, by now, (It's funny how a night of swapping Youtube to Russian and just reading everything rather effectively teaches the alphabet, with a reference book I wrote down of course) albeit I'm still very slow at reading - and, of course, most of the language itself I'm unsure of. Still, I also finally managed to get a working copy of Rosetta Stone, which is a lot more effective, at least for me. That is if anyone gives a damn about all that rabble. :'D I really love the language, though, and I'm enjoying learning it very much.

Actually, what I wanted to bump for, was that I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for Russian music. As of current, I really don't know much of it - and listening to spoken / sung Russian certainly wouldn't hurt. I'd really like to explore as much of it as I can - which is to say very early music from the region, all the way to 'modern' bands / groups, and anywhere in between. (I do of course know the anthem, but yeah besides that.)


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

Russian music... most of what I listen to is some admittedly shameful pop music. :P 

Some old-timey Russian rock:
DDT (Осень)

And some Soviet singers:
Alla Pugacheva (Миллионых алых роз)
Edward Khil (Зима)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Русский язык для чайников (Russian Fan Club)*

The Russian bands I know are Vitas (warning: keep all glass objects away from computer), Bis, Grigoriy Leps, Yuriy Ogochinskiy and Lumen.


----------

